# Firefox Doesn't Remember Window Position/Size???



## Amie (May 2, 2006)

I'm guessing no, since every time I change the window size and position and close Firefox and restart it the next time, the window size/position is right back to where it was before I changed it. This is REALLY annoying. Is there any way to get FF to remember my window settings? Please help, if you can!


----------



## Amie (May 3, 2006)

NO one knows how to set preferences to remember window position/size in OS X when running Firefox? NO one??? Oh, come on, where are all you geeks?! And you know I mean that in a good way.


----------



## bobw (May 3, 2006)

Trash the *localstore.rdf* file located here;

User/Library/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/default


----------



## Mikuro (May 3, 2006)

It's always just worked for me. *shrug* Maybe you have some extensions installed that are screwing it up.

Try this: Load Firefox, resize your window, and just close it (don't quit). Then open a new window. Does that work?


----------



## Amie (May 3, 2006)

bobw said:
			
		

> Trash the *localstore.rdf* file located here;
> 
> User/Library/Application Support/Firefox/Profiles/default


Didn't work.


----------



## Amie (May 3, 2006)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> It's always just worked for me. *shrug* Maybe you have some extensions installed that are screwing it up.
> 
> Try this: Load Firefox, resize your window, and just close it (don't quit). Then open a new window. Does that work?


Nope, that didn't work either.


----------



## Malkier (Jul 1, 2009)

Help always comes too late but found this....


"maximize widow size, then go window->zoom. then you can place firefox window where ever you want, quit it, and it should with right preferences next time you launch it.

regards,
jari"

http://tinyurl.com/nwp7nx


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2009)

I sometimes wonder about necroposts, but this one is definitely worth it I'm sure.  Not everyone has moved to Firefox 3.5, nor do I know if this bug has been resolved in 3.5.  So it's good to have this bit of information available.  Thanked.


----------



## Amie (Jul 1, 2009)

Malkier said:


> Help always comes too late but found this....
> 
> 
> "maximize widow size, then go window->zoom. then you can place firefox window where ever you want, quit it, and it should with right preferences next time you launch it.
> ...



Wow. This is an old thread. LOL But thank you so much for answering my question. Better late than never!  (Thanked.)


----------



## Amie (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually ... Malikier, I tried your suggestion and it didn't work. Back to square one.


----------



## goldenbill (Feb 21, 2010)

Very late but THANKS MALKIER.  Since this is still a pertinent problem today (I have/had the same problem on a eMac Mac OS X 10.4.11-758MB) I'm posting to (hopefully) bring it to the front once again..


----------



## poetion (Sep 3, 2011)

Amie said:


> I'm guessing no, since every time I change the window size and position and close Firefox and restart it the next time, the window size/position is right back to where it was before I changed it. This is REALLY annoying. Is there any way to get FF to remember my window settings? Please help, if you can!


I found that Elf 1.12 Community Toolbar was the cause of my window viewing problems. After I removed it, Firefox is working great!  :0)


----------



## goldenbill (Sep 4, 2011)

nixgeek said:


> I sometimes wonder about necroposts, but this one is definitely worth it I'm sure.  Not everyone has moved to Firefox 3.5, nor do I know if this bug has been resolved in 3.5.  So it's good to have this bit of information available.  Thanked.


NIXGEEK----- (if you're still around)

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/necropost
Verb

necropost (third-person singular simple present necroposts, present participle necroposting, simple past and past participle necroposted)

    (Internet) To post, as on a forum, to revive a long inactive discussion thread. &#8195;[quotations &#9660;]

[edit] Anagrams

    stonecrop
=============
Speaking of "necroposts"  I got this notice in my eMail today, LOL.  Either macosx.com is really dedicated to keeping people informed or they are trying desperately to rebuild their membership.  (no fault there)  However, anyone who delights in offering a new word for our vocabulary deserves a notice, no matter how late.  THANX

IMHO any information pertinent to one's issues is valuable no matter how late!

......goldie


----------



## goldenbill (Sep 4, 2011)

poetion said:


> I found that Elf 1.12 Community Toolbar was the cause of my window viewing problems. After I removed it, Firefox is working great!  :0)


poetion-----
I got notice of your (belated) answer in my eMail today and was a little confused, a year and a half is a little long to wait for a reply but like I told NIXGEEK, any answer to a problem is of value, no matter how late.  Thankx for your participation even though this particular problem has entirely escaped me.   We have to give credit to macosx, they're really on top of things aren't they.

.......goldie


----------

